# pile interne



## MoustiX (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai la pile interne de mon PB G4 Titanium qui semble morte  
Je souahite la remplacer. Y t'il un pro du demontage ? pour m'aider merci


----------



## Oizo (30 Avril 2007)

Il n'y a pas de pile interne dans un PowerBook G4, mais seulement un condo qui assure la sauvegarde de l'heure pendant quelques minutes lorsque la batterie est vide ou retirée.


----------



## MoustiX (1 Mai 2007)

Et cela se change ? vous connaissez la manip?


----------



## Oizo (1 Mai 2007)

MoustiX a dit:


> Et cela se change ? vous connaissez la manip?



Non cela ne se change pas à ma connaissance, c'est un composant soudé.

Mais quel est le problème que tu rencontres exactement ?


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

une perte de l'heure, je pense


----------



## Oizo (1 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> une perte de l'heure, je pense



Oui certainement, mais dans ce cas il suffirait de laisser la batterie en place, car même si elle est vide il reste toujours un peu d'énergie pour sauvegarder l'heure. Donc s'il y a quand même perte de l'heure malgré la batterie en place, le problème peut venir d'ailleurs.


----------



## petoncrochu (1 Mai 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui certainement, mais dans ce cas il suffirait de laisser la batterie en place, car même si elle est vide il reste toujours un peu d'énergie pour sauvegarder l'heure. Donc s'il y a quand même perte de l'heure malgré la batterie en place, le problème peut venir d'ailleurs.



j'ai le même problème sur un powerbook 12, je pensais à la pile aussi. Du coup je suis super inquiet, comment cela se fait-il ?

L'apparition de ce phénomène coincide avec l'installation d'une nouvelle batterie, peut-il y avoir un lien.

@pluch


----------



## Oizo (1 Mai 2007)

Oui il y a certainement un lien, après l'installation d'une nouvelle batterie, il est conseillé de réinitialiser la PMU (unité de gestion d'énergie). Voir ici.


----------



## petoncrochu (6 Mai 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui il y a certainement un lien, après l'installation d'une nouvelle batterie, il est conseillé de réinitialiser la PMU (unité de gestion d'énergie). Voir ici.





merci çà marche !


----------

